# c. usterenia spathe



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

My C. usterenia finally decided to flower...





































...more on the way...


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Very nice color. Impressive!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Finally you got it my friend, sweet!.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

cah925 said:


> Very nice color. Impressive!


Thanks!



Xema said:


> Finally you got it my friend, sweet!.


Yeah - FINALLY! I've got some notes to compare when you have some time. I'll send you an email.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> I've got some notes to compare when you have some time. I'll send you an email.


Waiting for it!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Stop complaining about how long it takes, at least you get blooms from other species, hehe, just kidding. Im just jealous. Congrats, the yellow is impressive. Nice photos.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

A quick pic of inside the kettle...


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey!! with black background looks better!!!

Did you use static lighting this time? I think you got low deep of field.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I used a flash - dont have a static light source thats bright enough. This picture turned out terrible- but look at the C. usterenia x walkeri pics - w/ flash too.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very cool. How do you cut into it without destroying it.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I do destroy it. Ends up in the trash after I'm done cutting it up.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh. Good work then


----------



## corymad (Apr 14, 2008)

hmm.... oddly the pictures are not showing up for me here. but i can see them in your blog. 

wonderful job Ghazanfar! and yeah, where do you guys exactly slice to show the valve? directly below the part with the limb facing you? and one question, how many days does one have to wait after the spathe opened in order the valve to be lowered? 

best regards, 

Alan


----------

